# CIC Cap badge for boonie hat



## Dizzy (30 Jun 2006)

Hey all:

   I was wondering if anyone knew where I could order an olive drab cap badge with a CIC emblem for a boonie hat? I tried dbes.ca and didn't have any luck. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jun 2006)

If your talking about the issue CADPAT boonie, CF regs forbid badges of any kind on them.


----------



## villecour (30 Jun 2006)

Dizzy, I might have one, do you need the Air Force badge ?? PM me


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jun 2006)

villecour said:
			
		

> Dizzy, I might have one, do you need the Air Force badge ?? PM me



maybe you missed this :



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> If your talking about the issue CADPAT boonie, CF regs forbid badges of any kind on them.



do you need that translated ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jun 2006)

:rofl:

oi aesops yer a riot...

anywho this is a lock until further notice, pm me with any fanciful input.

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jul 2006)

although the original poster received some holp via pm, I am unlocking this thread as I am tired with people filling up my PM box.

If people must publicly talk about hats and their badges have at 'er, and this is the last you will see me in this forum. 

regards

dileas

tess


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Jul 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> maybe you missed this :
> 
> do you need that translated ?



Might the OP have wanted it for a Peter Pan hat, or a collection?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jul 2006)

There were two CICs that used the OD combat cap badge - Canadian Intelligence Corps and Cadet Instructor Cadre - I take it you mean the latter?  The former was disbanded after Unification.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> If people must publicly talk about hats and their badges have at 'er, and this is the last you will see me in this forum.



Bad long weekend?


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jul 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Bad long weekend?



Hehehe,

Naw, good one, my sister was married and I had a good time.

Just got back and the inbox was bloody full after I locked the thread, when the chap got his info via pm.

As I said, if there is a need I will unlock, so I did.

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jul 2006)

I'm still a riot though.....right ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Jul 2006)

Of course you are, and I rub my belly for you

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hehehe,
> 
> Naw, good one, my sister was married and I had a good time.


----------



## p_imbeault (4 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Of course you are, and I rub my belly for you


Must be a good luck thing?


----------



## redleafjumper (4 Jul 2006)

Good Luck? Naw, it just means that he likes Franziskaner Weissbier.  See: 

http://www.franziskaner.com/


----------



## p_imbeault (4 Jul 2006)

Ah ok, forgive my naiveness hehe


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2006)

OK,
Now it can be locked


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jul 2006)

recceguy,

Be forwarned,

your in box will be filled with people asking for it to be opened, however none will post when it is.....

and I mean filled..

dileas

tess


----------

